# Autostart einer html Datei  auf einem USB Stick



## docma (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo

Ein Kunde möchte USB Sticks verteilen, darauf wäre dann ein Html file mit einem Flash.
Also habe ich mal folgendes probiert:

Datei autorun.inf

[autorun]
open=shelexec.exe index.html
icon=icon.ico

also das ganze funktioniert mehr oder weniger... bei Vista geht das Autoplay-Fenster auf und  fragt "shelexec.exe" öffnen... Frage: Kann man Autoplay automatisch schlissen lassen? oder könnte man statt "shelexec" irgendwie in Webseite öffnen umprogrammieren?
Zweites Problem, das ganze funktioniert nur bei Vista... bei XP rührt sich nix... was könnte da los sein? Oder kennt ihr bessere lösungen?

Gruss und Dank


----------



## TanTe (17. Juni 2008)

versuche mal statt

```
open=shelexec.exe index.html
```

das hier

```
open=explorer.exe index.html
```

Unter XP funktioniert es so (öffnet die Seite im IE - nicht im Standartbrowser) - Vista hab ich nicht 

ed.
Den Browser schliessen kann man mit Java script.


----------

